# C & C Hunt Club Ware County- Southern Zone  Pics Added



## Tom Laubach (Mar 24, 2015)

Still hunt club 1000 acres with camp. Just outside of Waycross (SW 6 miles). Ware County.

Each member has 2 personal stands and can use and remove a climber / ladder in other areas.


Camp has water & electric, skinning rack, full kitchen with covered eating area. Shower house, Port a Let, Satellite TV

$50 a year for year round camper spot, Electric included in club dues.

$700 Year round access. Spouse & kids to 18 years included .

All members will be from Florida

2 spots open. 18-20 members total.

Tom 904-765-7063 Evenings 

Email tomlaubach@aol.com

8 Point & 6 Point (big body) from last season


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 12, 2015)

To the top


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2015)

All members will be from Florida?


----------



## ccarter (Apr 12, 2015)

Interested but I'm not from Florida.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Apr 26, 2015)

to the top


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (May 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hoss78 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jun 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 7, 2015)

What if I live farther from the club than you but in GA?


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Jul 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## savetheweb (Aug 20, 2015)

interested email sent Tom


----------



## Tom Laubach (Aug 27, 2015)

bump


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 27, 2015)

sounds like the government is in charge of this club


----------



## Tom Laubach (Sep 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ccarter (Sep 14, 2015)

Ain't no deer on that end of the county. Surrounded by dog hunting clubs and most of the land burnt in 2007 and 2011 deer population ain't recovered good


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Sep 18, 2015)

Any openings still? Two soldiers looking to join .


----------



## Firehouse11 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Tom. Any openings left?


----------



## bigbuck69 (Oct 25, 2015)

Looking to get some info any openings at this time thanks for your time


----------



## Lineslider10 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Looking for 2 spots*

Mike and I are looking to join a club in GA next year, do you know if you will have any openings.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Dec 9, 2015)

Do not know yet.


----------

